# ايه الفرق؟



## amgda (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو الفرق بين الاتى؟
1-attenuation
2-noise
3-distortion
4-interferance
ارجو كتابه التعريفات لكل منهم؟
وياريت يكون بالعربى والانجليزى للاستفاده منها


----------



## amgda (17 نوفمبر 2010)

5-fading
6-multipath


----------



## eng.royal (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
-attenuation
هو ضعف الاشارة (اضمحلال ) يعني مثلا انت مرسلها 2 ملي وات تصل 0.5 ملي وات 

2-noise
استقبال اشارة ثانيه مع اشارتك تؤثر على جودتها 
distortion
تشوه الاشاره هذا في الديجتل فممكن تكون مرسل 1 ومع التشوه ينقص البور ويقرأها الرسيفر 0 
interferance
تداخل اشارة ثانيه مع اشارتك على نفس التردد 
multipath
عند الارسال يحدث انعكاس وانكسار للموجه وقد تسلك الموجه اكثر من طريق حتى تصل للمستقبل في هذه الحاله يستقبل الرسيفر اكثر من موجه فيحدث التداخل الهدام او البناء 
هذا اللي اعرفه :7: ويفيدونك الشباب اللي لهم خبره في العمل 

تحياتي​


----------



## HSPA (18 نوفمبر 2010)

attenuation : is the kind of loss of signal power during transmission
الاضمحلال اي نقص في طاقة الاشارة المرسلة نتيجة تأثرها بالوسط المحيط
noise: is unwanted electrical or electromagnetic energy that degrades the quality of signals and data
الضوضاء اي اشارة غير مرغوب بها تأثر في كفاءة الاشارات والبيانات المرسلة
distortion : is the changing of reception of digital signal
التشويه: اي التغير في الاشارة الرقمية المستقبلة (الاتساع, التردد,الطور) 
interference: is anything which alters, modifies, or disrupts a message as it travels along a channel between a source and a receiver
التداخل اي تعديل اوتغيير في الاشارة المرسلة مع اشارة اخري قريب منها اومعها في نفس التردد ,وقد يكون بناء اوهدام اعتماد على زواية الطور بين الاشارتين المتداخلتين
fading: is the fluctuation of receving power signal because multipath signal propogation 
الخفوت :اي التذبذب في قدرة الاشارة المرسلة نتيجة المسارات المتعددة
multpath: is several path which signal pass through it during propogation
المسارات المتعددة: اي المسارات التي تسلكها الاشارة اثناء انتشارها نتيجة (الانعكاس والانكسار والتشتت)


----------



## amirengineer (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ألا يوجد تشوه في الاشارات التماثليه(Analog)?!!


----------



## amgda (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مش عارف اشكركم ازاى


----------

